# Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!



## night (13. Juli 2011)

*Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Hi, ich suche einen guten CPU luftkühler der meinen AMD Phenom 2 955 BE gut und leise runterkühlt, weil der boxed Kühler der dabei war so ein mega lärm macht wie ein Kampfjet im sommer is das unnormal, wie gesagt das wichtigste ist er soll leise sein und preiswert, kenne mich mit kühlern aller art garnicht aus habe nur mal gehört das zalman gut sein soll.


----------



## butzler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Der ist gut und günstig. Die Zalman sind alle recht laut, also wohl nichts für Dich. Beim Ice-Matrix kannste auch nen leiseren Lüfter (BeQuiet, Enermax Silence  etc.) montieren. Lies Dir mal die Tests durch. Der ist echt zu empfehlen 

mad


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Und hier noch ein paar wenn OC erwünscht ist:
Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (CAC-SXHH3-U08) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Gelid Tranquillo (Sockel 754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/775/1155/1156/1366) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMG-2100) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Scythe Mugen 3 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1156/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-3000) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Wenn kein OC erwünscht ist:
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (RR-910-HTX3-GP) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Xigmatek Loki SD963 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (CAC-S9HH3-U06) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B.
Und bevor du den Kühler abmontierst, solltest du die CPU erst "warmspielen" ansonsten kann es da Probleme geben! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Auch noch empfehlenswert:

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## butzler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Und den da gibt es jetzt auch günstig, ein echter Leckerbissen
Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

mad


----------



## lunar19 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Hi,

Ich kann da nur eins sagen: Mugen 2!

Vom P/L-Verhältnis einfach der Beste, und kühlt meinen 955 super!

mfG lunar19


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich kann da nur eins sagen: Mugen 2!
> 
> ...


 Wie gesagt, 7x verbaut, 7x super Leistung 
Aber du MUSST vor der Demontage den Kühler aufheizen, damit er abgeht,


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## der_knoben (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Das Problem mit der Demontage hatte ich bei meinem Mugen 2 nicht, den ich 2 mal demontiert habe. Weder mit der Original-WLP noch mit der Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Demontage hatte ich bei meinem Mugen 2 nicht, den ich 2 mal demontiert habe. Weder mit der Original-WLP noch mit der Arctic Silver 5.


 Ich meine das nicht beim Mugen, sondern bei dem AMD-Kühler...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## lunar19 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



> Ich meine das nicht beim Mugen, sondern bei dem AMD-Kühler...



Stimmt, da hab ich fast mal den Prozessor rausgerissen 

mfG lunar19


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hab ich fast mal den Prozessor rausgerissen
> 
> mfG lunar19


 Deswegen betone ich das ja so!
Am Ende zerstört der TE sein Prozzi oder MB 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## night (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

danke für die vielen antworten und tipps, also der mugen 2 sagt mir jetzt zu da ihr ihn so hochlobt und der preis einfach genau dem entspricht was ich mir vorgestellt habe und OC werde ich aufjedenfall machen dachte da so an 3.6ghz dürfte drin sein oder? das wichtigste ist halt ob er auch leise ist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



night schrieb:


> danke für die vielen antworten und tipps, also der mugen 2 sagt mir jetzt zu da ihr ihn so hochlobt und der preis einfach genau dem entspricht was ich mir vorgestellt habe und OC werde ich aufjedenfall machen dachte da so an 3.6ghz dürfte drin sein oder? das wichtigste ist halt ob er auch leise ist.


 "Leise" ist eine subjektive Sache, du kannst im Notfall den Lüfter wechseln.
Ansonsten ist OC drin! (Habe ihn selber auf einem 1075T@3,8 GHz verbaut)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## night (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

hm.. weißt du wie sich der amd kühler anhört? wenn ja kannste mir vllt sagen wie im gegenzug der mugen 2 ist? ich lade gleich bilder hoch von meim gehäuse und ob drinnen platz is dafür.

hier die bilder! http://www.abload.de/img/foto0064ojti.jpg 
http://www.abload.de/img/foto0065jjkw.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/foto0066cj9l.jpg


bei dem letzten bild stellt sich mir die frage werde ich diese luftröhre da dran lassen können? die filtert nämlich den staub is so ein filter drin.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



night schrieb:


> hm.. weißt du wie sich der amd kühler anhört? wenn ja kannste mir vllt sagen wie im gegenzug der mugen 2 ist? ich lade gleich bilder hoch von meim gehäuse und ob drinnen platz is dafür.


 Nein, ich baue in alle PCs direkt einen Mugen ein, den Boxed habe ich hier noch eingepackt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

hy 

Alles ist leiser wie der boxed deiner CPU 

Und der Mugen ist sehr leise zumal du bei deinem Asus Board die möglichkeit hast das CPU fan Steuergerät zu aktivieren und damit auf drei verschiedene Lüfterprofile zu zu greifen.
Silend/Normal und Turbo ...vorausgesetzt du schließt den Lüfter auf den CPU Fan Anschluss an .

Desweiteren könntest du dir auch die PCGH Edition des Mugen kaufen dem ein leiserer Lüfter beiliegt ......klick


----------



## night (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

und was meint ihr zu den bildern? passt das ding rein ? also die luftröhre muss ich abmachen das hab ich gesehen das ding is ja riesig @*fac3l3ss hast du vllt die maße von dem mugen 2? damit ich ausmessen kann ob der reingeht. 

Edit: Bin gerade am forschen was noch gut ist und kleiner wie sieht es mit dem mugen 3,*Scythe Yasya,Corsair A70, was könnt ihr dazu sagen?


----------



## Furion (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

@ True Monkey: nein, kann er nicht  ist ausverkauft


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



night schrieb:


> und was meint ihr zu den bildern? passt das ding rein ? also die luftröhre muss ich abmachen das hab ich gesehen das ding is ja riesig @*fac3l3ss hast du vllt die maße von dem mugen 2? damit ich ausmessen kann ob der reingeht.
> 
> Edit: Bin gerade am forschen was noch gut ist und kleiner wie sieht es mit dem mugen 3,*Scythe Yasya,Corsair A70, was könnt ihr dazu sagen?


Wow ist das ein Kabelsalat Mit dem Mugen2 wird es sehr eng werden (ist ein kleiner Fettwanst) und mit dieser Röhre sehe ich sowieso schwarz... ich würde sie entfernen und lieber den Rechenknecht 1-2 mal im Monat entstauben. Oder du gönnst dir gleich ein neues Case:


Sharkoon T9 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Zalman Z9 Plus ATX PC-Gehäuse schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
dazu diesen:


Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder jenen CPU-Kühler:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und gut is

Gruß


----------



## lunar19 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



> hm.. weißt du wie sich der amd kühler anhört?


Ja --> schrecklich!

Leiser ist der Mugen 2 auf jeden fall, aber wie gesagt, den Lüfter kann man austauschen 

MfG lunar19

EDIT: 


> Deswegen betone ich das ja so!
> Am Ende zerstört der TE sein Prozzi oder MB



Find ich gut, dass du drauf hinweißt!


----------



## T4nk (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Den Mugen 2 kann ich auch nur empfehlen - bin echt froh, dass ich mir den damals geholt habe: günstig und top leistung und mMn leise.

@faceless:

Was meinst du mit warmspielen?


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



T4nk schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit warmspielen?


 
vorher den rechner noch etwas laufen lassen. damit erreichst du, dass sich die WLP besser löst.
ansonsten kann es passieren, dass du beim versuch den kühler zu lösen, den prozessor schrottest.


----------



## T4nk (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Ok. Wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Demontage hatte ich bei meinem Mugen 2 nicht, den ich 2 mal demontiert habe. Weder mit der Original-WLP noch mit der Arctic Silver 5.


 
Damals als ich meinen Mugen 2 gegn die H70 austauschte , war der so fest drauf das ich den Prozzi reglrecht aus der Halterung grissen hatte, 2 pins warn leicht verbogn. Uhrmacherlupe aufgsetzt und mit Gefühl nachbogn ^^ - Würd bei jeden Coolerwechsl zuerst bissl anheizn 



facehugger schrieb:


> Wow ist das ein Kabelsalat Mit dem  Mugen2 wird es sehr eng werden (ist ein kleiner Fettwanst) und mit  dieser Röhre sehe ich sowieso schwarz... ich würde sie entfernen und  lieber den Rechenknecht 1-2 mal im Monat entstauben. Oder du gönnst dir  gleich ein neues Case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wie schon facehugger erwähnte. Der mugen 2is wirklich net klein, zb der Matrix 400 is auch ok und hat auch ein gutes gesamt packet ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



night schrieb:


> und was meint ihr zu den bildern? passt das ding rein ? also die luftröhre muss ich abmachen das hab ich gesehen das ding is ja riesig @*fac3l3ss hast du vllt die maße von dem mugen 2? damit ich ausmessen kann ob der reingeht.
> 
> Edit: Bin gerade am forschen was noch gut ist und kleiner wie sieht es mit dem mugen 3,*Scythe Yasya,Corsair A70, was könnt ihr dazu sagen?


Der Mugen 2 ist wirklich groß, das kann ein Problem sein.
 Du könntest evtl. den Yasya nehmen, den habe ich im gegensatz zum Mugen 3 schon ich echt gesehen ^^
Sieht kompakter als der Mugen 2 aus.
Ich würde bei sowas immer auf gut Glück kaufen und wenn es nicht passt, den Kühler schnell zurück schicken.
Man hat ja 14 Tage 



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Damals als ich meinen Mugen 2 gegn die H70  austauschte , war der so fest drauf das ich den Prozzi reglrecht aus der  Halterung grissen hatte, 2 pins warn leicht verbogn. Uhrmacherlupe  aufgsetzt und mit Gefühl nachbogn ^^ - Würd bei jeden Coolerwechsl  zuerst bissl anheizn


 0o
Die Erfahrung habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht, evtl liegt das daran, dass ich Arctic Silver 5 verwende?
Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, liegt es wohl oder übel an AMD, bei Intel  machst du zuerst den Sockel kaputt, bevor du die CPU rausbekommst 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Der Mugen 2 ist wirklich groß, das kann ein Problem sein.
> Du könntest evtl. den Yasya nehmen, den habe ich im gegensatz zum Mugen 3 schon ich echt gesehen ^^
> Sieht kompakter als der Mugen 2 aus.
> Ich würde bei sowas immer auf gut Glück kaufen und wenn es nicht passt, den Kühler schnell zurück schicken.
> ...



In dem moment wo ich die CPU in den hände hilt dachte ich ******* 170 euro für die katz. Bissl steam abglassn und die CPU pin für pin wieder zurechtgebogen.
Naja bei intel Boards is ma das auch noch nie passiert aber ich hab jetzt mal mich für amd entschied. Red ma in 2 jahrn wieder wenn ich meine HW erneuere


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> In dem moment wo ich die CPU in den hände hilt dachte ich ******* 170 euro für die katz. Bissl steam abglassn und die CPU pin für pin wieder zurechtgebogen.
> Naja bei intel Boards is ma das auch noch nie passiert aber ich hab jetzt mal mich für amd entschied. Red ma in 2 jahrn wieder wenn ich meine HW erneuere


 Das hätte ich mir auch gedacht und sofort den Pin kaputt gebogen...
Ich habe BTW nichts gegen AMD, nur sind momentan Intel CPUs zurecht erste Wahl.
Außerdem habe ich einem Freund mal AMD empfohlen, als die X6er aktuell waren, "Zukunftsicherheit, bla bla Mr. Freeman".


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das hätte ich mir auch gedacht und sofort den Pin kaputt gebogen...
> Ich habe BTW nichts gegen AMD, nur sind momentan Intel CPUs zurecht erste Wahl.
> Außerdem habe ich einem Freund mal AMD empfohlen, als die X6er aktuell waren, "Zukunftsicherheit, bla bla Mr. Freeman".
> 
> ...



Das is so im HW Bussines war heute auf der Deponie. Hw aus der "STEINZEIT" entsorgen - damals war das Hitech und hat ein kleines Vermögn gekostet und jetzt max altmetal. Damit muss man leben ,dass es einfach nen rasanten Wertverfall gibt. Aber wir können uns trösten, ein guter kumpel hat sich eingebildet ,dass er statt seinen 1100T eine 2600k braucht, weil das ja soooo ein großer unterschied ist.Gesagt getan ,alles upgeraded.Was is schlussendlich rauskommen ? Er hat bis auf ein paar games die gleichen Werte, nur gute 500 euro weniger (In den sys Benches is er echt top aber das spürst net im ALTAG)


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> (...)


 Soweit ich weiß, verbraucht der 26K auch mehr Strom als der X6 
Und im PC ist noch eine 6870, der Besitzer wird noch laaange Konsolenports von 360 und 3 spielen können.
(Eigentlich ewig, die HW der Konsolen verändert sich nicht)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, verbraucht der 26K auch mehr Strom als der X6
> Und im PC ist noch eine 6870, der Besitzer wird noch laaange Konsolenports von 360 und 3 spielen können.
> (Eigentlich ewig, die HW der Konsolen verändert sich nicht)
> 
> ...


 
Wart mas ab die PS 4 soll ja 2012 kommen ^^ Wenns wieder so ein kleiner wunder chip wird ala Cell dann schauts schlecht aus aber glaub net das sony sich das noch einmal leisten wird. Eher optmierte Hw gegen Custom Firmware + stärkere grak und das wars


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

btt: Was ist dein Budget? Klein und gut ist der Super Mega bzw Megahalems, die sind aber auch teuer. Mit Alpenföhn fährst du auch immer sehr gut.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



Black Mamba schrieb:


> btt: Was ist dein Budget? Klein und gut ist der Super Mega bzw Megahalems, die sind aber auch teuer. Mit Alpenföhn fährst du auch immer sehr gut.


 Der TE sucht einen Ersatz für den Boxed und der beste davon ist meiner Meinung nach der Mugen.
High-End Kühler werden hier also nicht gesucht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

klar als ersatz für den Boxed setz ich nen Mugen 2 drauf? Das ist Platzvernichtung. Da tuts ein Brocken mit nem T.B. Silence eeeeewig.


----------



## elohim (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Man könnte auch genauso einen günstigeren Hyper 212+ oder einen Gelid Tranquillo empfehlen, nochmal ne gute Ecke günstiger als der Mugen und ohne OC völlig ausreichend für leisen Betrieb auch unter Last.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Richtig aber wenn er für 30€ nen Brocken holt und 2 Lüfter draufsetzt kann er auch noch Ocen, da sich das bei ner BE ja wohl anbietet .
P.S (an TE) : Ordentliches NT wäre auch mal nicht schlecht ...


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



elohim schrieb:


> Man könnte auch genauso einen günstigeren Hyper 212+ oder einen Gelid Tranquillo empfehlen, nochmal ne gute Ecke günstiger als der Mugen und ohne OC völlig ausreichend für leisen Betrieb auch unter Last.


 Das schon, aber wenn der TE irgenwann OCen will(BE CPU) kann der den Mugen nutzen - da wäre das Geld für einen anderen
Kühler schlicht Verschwendung.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das schon, aber wenn der TE irgenwann OCen will(BE CPU) kann der den Mugen nutzen



Oder aber den Brocken, kostet gleich, ist nicht schlechter, dafür aber kleiner und es passen auch zwei Lüfter drauf.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> da wäre das Geld für einen anderen Kühler schlicht Verschwendung.


 
Öhm...
Der Mugen ist nicht nennenswert besser als die beiden:
6 Kühler für unter 26 EUR im Test - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum
3 Cooler Master CPU-Kühler im Test - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## lunar19 (16. Juli 2011)

Black Mamba schrieb:
			
		

> Oder aber den Brocken, kostet gleich, ist nicht schlechter, dafür aber kleiner und es passen auch zwei Lüfter drauf.



Auf den Mugen passen auch 2 Lüfter rauf 

Und der mit zwei Lüftern, da ist OC locker drin!


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Auf den Mugen passen auch 2 Lüfter rauf
> 
> Und der mit zwei Lüftern, da ist OC locker drin!


 1. Black Mamba schrieb "auch", also meint er, dass bei beiden Kühlern 2 Lüfter drauf gehen.
2. Auch mit einem Lüfter ist beim Mugen OC locker drin  



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Öhm...
> Der Mugen ist nicht nennenswert besser als die beiden:
> 6 Kühler für unter 26 EUR im Test - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum
> 3 Cooler Master CPU-Kühler im Test - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum


Bei der Lautstärke ist der Mugen entweder nur ein wenig schlechter, besser oder bei 7V erster.
Außerdem habe ich mit dem Mugen nur gute Erfahrungen und keinen Grund, einen anderen Kühler zu kaufen.



Black Mamba schrieb:


> Oder aber den Brocken, kostet gleich, ist  nicht schlechter, dafür aber kleiner und es passen auch zwei Lüfter  drauf.


Mit dem habe ich keine Erfahrung, sollte der wirklich gleichgut und kompakter sein, dann kann man auch den nehmen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

In diesem Test performt er zugar minimal besser als der Mugen 2.


----------



## biohaufen (16. Juli 2011)

Wie wärs mit Be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced bzw. Pro wenn er in schwarz sein soll oder Silver Arrow wenn das Design egal ist !


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced bzw. Pro wenn er in schwarz sein soll oder Silver Arrow wenn das Design egal ist !


 Eben haben wir gelernt, dass es noch andere gute P/L-Kühler außer dem Mugen gibt und du kommst jetzt mit High-End Kühlern 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## night (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

das einzigste was mir eben sorgen macht ist der platz der mugen 2 is schon ziemlich groß ihr könnt ja die bilder mal angucken die ich hochgeladen habe und schätzen ob der reingeht :/


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



night schrieb:


> das einzigste was mir eben sorgen macht ist der platz der mugen 2 is schon ziemlich groß ihr könnt ja die bilder mal angucken die ich hochgeladen habe und schätzen ob der reingeht :/


 Ich habe doch gesagt, du käufst den Kühler und wenn er nicht passt, dann kannst du ihn in 14 Tagen zurückbringen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## lunar19 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



> Ich habe doch gesagt, du käufst den Kühler und wenn er nicht passt, dann kannst du ihn in 14 Tagen zurückbringen



Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man die WLP schon benutzt hat, kann man den dann trotzdem noch zurückgeben? 

mfG lunar19


----------



## elohim (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Ich denke nicht, aber um zu schauen ob er denn passt, bracuhst du ja keine WLP auftragen.


----------



## Rizoma (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Ich schließe mich diesen Thema mal an, wie sieht es eigentlich aus gibt es auch gute Kühler für den 955BE die nicht verschraubt werden sondern mit der orginal AM2/AM3 halterung funktionieren? Ich hab nämlich nen altes 0815 Stahlgehäuse was leider kein ausschnitt besitzt womit ich den Kühler ohne MB ausbau verschrauben könnte.


----------



## elohim (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

naja, da ist man dann mit der Höhe eingeschränkt, je nachdem wie vielPlatz deine Gehäsue bietet. So wie es klingt passt kein Tower mit 160mm Höhe rein. Das müsstest du mal ausmessen.
Ansonsten kann man den Cooler Master Hyper 212plus empfehlen. Ohne Übertakten reicht der aus um deutlich leiser als der Stock Lüfter zu kühlen.


----------



## Rizoma (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Hab eh keinen Standard Lüfter mehr drinne, hab den"Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro" verbaut der schon meinen X2 6000+ gekühlt hat nur ist dieser kühler auch nicht mehr der neuste und die entwicklung geht ja weiter.


----------



## elohim (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

ja, aber fast alle guten Kühler haben eine gewisse Höhe und sind deutlich größer als dein arctic Kühler, alte 0815 stahlgehäuse sind da oft zu schmal. Am besten ausmessen.

Ein guter Twoerkühler ohne Verschraubung ist der Scythe Yasya. 
‪eiskaltmacher.de - Scythe Yasya cooler review‬‏ - YouTube
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2074029_-yasya-scys-1000-scythe.html


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



elohim schrieb:


> ja, aber fast alle guten Kühler haben eine gewisse Höhe und sind deutlich größer als dein arctic Kühler, alte 0815 stahlgehäuse sind da oft zu schmal. Am besten ausmessen.
> 
> Ein guter Twoerkühler ohne Verschraubung ist der Scythe Yasya.
> ‪eiskaltmacher.de - Scythe Yasya cooler review‬‏ - YouTube
> Scythe Yasya (SCYS-1000) CPU-Khler: Prozessorkhler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


 Der ist gut!
Aber Push-Pins sind der größte Dreck überhaupt...
Bei AMD sieht das viel besser aus 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Rizoma (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Der ist gut!
> Aber Push-Pins sind der größte Dreck überhaupt...
> Bei AMD sieht das viel besser aus
> 
> ...



Ich will ja auch keine Push-Pins da ich das orginal AMD system sehr gut finde nur irgend wie scheinen die Moderneren Kühler alle mit Verschraubungen oder den Pin´s zu arbeiten was mir komplett missfällt.


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich will ja auch keine Push-Pins da ich das orginal AMD system sehr gut finde nur irgend wie scheinen die Moderneren Kühler alle mit Verschraubungen oder den Pin´s zu arbeiten was mir komplett missfällt.


 
Verschraubung wirkt im ersten Moment vielleicht echt kompliziert aber es is recht einfach. Einziges Manko MB muss man ausbauen is aber auch net sooooo schlimm, Risiger Vorteil das Teil sitzt dann wirklich bomben Fest und hat dadurch auch Bestmögliche Kühleigenschaften^^

Edit: Wenns unbedingt einer mit den KLAMMERN sein soll schau dir den mal an - Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich will ja auch keine Push-Pins da ich das orginal AMD system sehr gut finde nur irgend wie scheinen die Moderneren Kühler alle mit Verschraubungen oder den Pin´s zu arbeiten was mir komplett missfällt.


 
Ich könnte dir, wenn du Deckellüfter hast einen Gelid Tranqillo empfehlen!


----------



## Rizoma (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Edit: Wenns unbedingt einer mit den KLAMMERN sein soll schau dir den mal an - Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro



Der hat aber auch die Push-Pins laut Hersteller Foto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elohim (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

push pins = intel


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



elohim schrieb:


> push pins = intel


 Korrekt, trotzdem sind Push Pins Dreck!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## elohim (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

es geht hier aber doch um amd?


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Der hat aber auch die Push-Pins laut Hersteller Foto
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/p/images/articles/28e499c68d713e02ae184d5b5c4d378a_0.png


 
Logo hat der auch welche damit auch ein INTEL sys supportet wird  - Du brauchst ja nur die Klammern(AM2/AM3) und diese sind ja auch dabei:
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Korrekt, trotzdem sind Push Pins Dreck!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Jop leider denkt sich intel nix gscheiters aus ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



elohim schrieb:


> es geht hier aber doch um amd?


 Ja, aber Intel hat da einen Schei_ durchgesetzt, das sollen auchmal die AMD User erfahren! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## elohim (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Wollte nur den Rizoma nicht weiter verwirren.


----------



## Rizoma (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

hab gerade ein bericht von einem User auf Ciao gefunden wenn das stimmt wäre der Arctic Freezer 13 bei mir disqualifiziert.



> ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 13 und 13 Pro nicht für AMD-Sockel!
> Vom  Support von ARCTIC COOLING erhielt ich heute die Mitteilung, dass sich  die CPU-Kühler auf AMD-Sockeln (939, AM2 und AM3) nur um 180° (bei  Intel-Sockeln 90°) umsetzen lassen. Der Luftstrom wird also definitiv  entweder gegen die Grafikkarte oder gegen die Oberseite des PC-Gehäuses  gerichtet.  Es ist ein Unding, wenn die Luftströmung  Richtung Grafikkarte geht, besonders bei passiv gekühlten Grafikkarten  mit großem Kühlkörper. Ebenso unsinnig ist die entgegengesetzte  Luftströmung zur Oberseite des PC-Gehäuses. Abgesehen davon, dass es  dadurch zu einem Wärmestau kommt (bekanntlich besitzen moderne Netzteile  keine seitlichen Luftschlitze mehr), ist die Montage des CPU-Kühlers  unmöglich, weil dann - zwischen der Grafikkarte und dem CPU-Kühlkörper -  in aller Regel nicht mehr genügend Platz für den CPU-Lüfter bleibt..
> Fazit:  Die Freezer 13 und 13 Pro sind derzeit nur für Intel-Sockel, jedoch  nicht für AMD-Sockel geeignet. Auch wenn es in der Produktbeschreibung  von Arctic Cooling anders angegeben ist.   Hinweis: Weil ich ein Mainboard mit Sockel AM2+ habe,lässt sich der  Freezer 13 / 13 Pro nicht montieren. Demzufolge kann ich diesen erst  dann kaufen, wenn Arctic Cooling eine entsprechende  Befestigungsmöglichkeit anbietet.


Quelle: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro - Erfahrungsbericht - Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 und 13 Pro nicht fr AND-Sockel!

Aber der vorhin genannte Gelid Tranquillo könte in der Rev.1 interressant sein leider haben die bei Rev.2 die aufnahme geändert! Wie sieht es mit Übertacktungs und Kühleigenschaften vom Tranquillo aus?


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



Rizoma schrieb:


> hab gerade ein bericht von einem User auf Ciao gefunden wenn das stimmt wäre der Arctic Freezer 13 bei mir disqualifiziert.
> 
> 
> Quelle: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro - Erfahrungsbericht - Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 und 13 Pro nicht fr AND-Sockel!
> ...



Sorry aber ich habs verschwitzt ,dass bei dir des NT ja noch oben ist ^^ - Könnt mit den variablen Klammern hinhauen, habs mal so Opitsch auf der Herstellerwebpage ma angschaut^^ Schreib Gelid ne mail ob sie dir ne Einbauanleitung schicken könnten, weil daraus is dann ersichtlich nach welchen grad/winkel du den Cooler positionieren musst


----------



## Rizoma (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Hab mir den Gelid auch beim Hersteller mal angeschaut, er hat das gleiche problem wie der Freezer 13 pro. Seine ausrichtung mit den AMD klammern ist immer ne 180° von daher brauch ich vorher nen neues Gehäuse, und wenn ich mir nen neues Geäuse hole kann ich mir ja jeden lüfter esay drauf basteln. Weil ich mir nur noch eins mit ausschnitt für Backplate montage holen würde. ^^ 

Also muss mein Freezer 64 pro noch bis zur Rente ne weile schuften 

Edit:
Alternativ könnte ich mir den Ausschnitt auch selber aus mein jetzigen Gehäuse rausschneiden muss mir das mal anschauen wenn ich morgen Abend zuhause bin. (F*ck einmal mit Gehäuse modden angefangen wird das bestimmt zur sucht, meine Freundin wird mich umbringen wenn ich mehr zeit mit dem PC verbringe  )


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

hmmm da gibt es mehrere gute luftkühler wenn ich mit luft kühlen würde wären für mich folgende intressant:

Noctua NH-D14:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B. (oder wahlweiße die black series):

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems CPU Cooler

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B. (für den kleinen geldbeutel geht der immer ):

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro CPU-Cooler

das wären diejenigen, welche bei mir in die größere auswahl kommen würden 

gruss enigma


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

@ enigma

nächstes mal komplettes Topic lesen. Hier werden keine High-End Kühler gesucht.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



Black Mamba schrieb:


> @ enigma
> 
> nächstes mal komplettes Topic lesen. Hier werden keine High-End Kühler gesucht.


 
ja,was ist???^^ sind alle leise mien freund,mit den richtigen lüftern


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> ja,was ist???^^ sind alle leise mien freund,mit den richtigen lüftern


 High-End Kühler sind nicht leise Kühler, sondern bessere als z.B. der Mugen.
Das macht sich auch im Preis bemerkbar, und deswegen sind die hier nicht vonnöten 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> High-End Kühler sind nicht leise Kühler, sondern bessere als z.B. der Mugen.
> Das macht sich auch im Preis bemerkbar, und deswegen sind die hier nicht vonnöten
> 
> 
> ...



na klar sind die leise mit den richtigen lüftern  wie im andren thread schon gesagt  wenn ich gute kühlung will muss ich blechen un d nehm lieber nen high end kühler


----------



## biohaufen (17. Juli 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> na klar sind die leise mit den richtigen lüftern  wie im andren thread schon gesagt  wenn ich gute kühlung will muss ich blechen un d nehm lieber nen high end kühler



Naja die Be quiet SilentWings sind schon Silent


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> na klar sind die leise mit den richtigen lüftern  wie im andren thread schon gesagt  wenn ich gute kühlung will muss ich blechen un d nehm lieber nen high end kühler


 Ähm... Ich habe gerade gesagt, das die leise sind aber wayne!?
Wenn man keinen High-End Kühler braucht, braucht man keinen.
Da tut es eben auch ein Mugen und der ist auch leise.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Naja die Be quiet SilentWings sind schon Silent


 
sag ich doch mit richtigen lüftern,sorry faceless wenn ich dich falsch verstanden habe


----------



## biohaufen (17. Juli 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> sag ich doch mit richtigen lüftern,sorry faceless wenn ich dich falsch verstanden habe



Weil du sagtest das man die Lüfter tauschen müsste..., aber siehe Be quiet CPU Kühler Serie ...


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> sag ich doch mit richtigen lüftern,sorry faceless wenn ich dich falsch verstanden habe


Kein Problem, eare humanum est 



biohaufen schrieb:


> Weil du sagtest das man die Lüfter tauschen müsste..., aber siehe Be quiet CPU Kühler Serie ...


 Für mich ist der Mugen auch "silent", denn "leise" ist subjektiv.
Ein Extrembeispiel sind hierbei die Gehörlosen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Rizoma (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> hmmm da gibt es mehrere gute luftkühler wenn ich mit luft kühlen würde wären für mich folgende intressant:
> 
> Noctua NH-D14:
> 
> ...


 
Da ist bestimmt keiner dabei der mit den original AMD sockel klammern befestigt wird  und wenn einer dabei wäre muss er sich so montieren lassen das er 90°gedreht  ist ^^


----------



## biohaufen (17. Juli 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist bestimmt keiner dabei der mit den original AMD sockel klammern befestigt wird  und wenn einer dabei wäre muss er sich so montieren lassen das er 90°gedreht  ist ^^



Die AMD Klammern sind schlimm, ich dachte ich hätte mein MB durchgebrochen…


----------



## Rizoma (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Guten/Leisen CPU Luftkühler!*

Wie schafft man denn das  mit meinem jetzigen Kühler geht das so zusagen richtig schön smooth. Erst alle klammern locker einhacken dann mit nemhebel spannen.


----------

